# my videos of FurFright 2011



## turbocarl (Jan 2, 2012)

heya! donno if it's the right section to post it, if it's not please point me the right place to do so.

For those who've been to FurFright last october, you might have seen me going around with my cam(well actually not mine, borrowed from school) if you have no clue who I was(which is probably the case) I'm this guy http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6779103/ I first thought of making a short video, max 10 minutes... then shot about 3 and a half hours of footage at the con D: making my video much longer

So i'm currently about half done in the making of my video(I know, I'm late, school/work didn't allow me to work faster on it) but I'm uploading it part by part on youtube and I thought that the FA's forum could be a good place to show off my vids so I can reach more people that been to the con or simply could be interested in watching it ^^

so here's the current parts that are done, more to come in the next few weeks(will update that post)

[video=youtube;NMwkXOOLuRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMwkXOOLuRY[/video]

[video=youtube;11hL2xo-BXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11hL2xo-BXQ[/video]

[video=youtube;X6SNmHSsxHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6SNmHSsxHQ[/video]

[video=youtube;hZm_VeV7DrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZm_VeV7DrQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;mfqBJmUBhM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfqBJmUBhM4[/video]

[video=youtube;aFVZOgx8S9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFVZOgx8S9I[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otYmAfsYYzc

please leave me some feedback! I'm still a beginner in the video's field, I'm a audiovisual student but school only teach you few basic tricks ;3


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay! I bought my ticket for next years. It's cool getting a glimpse of what to expect. :3


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

Kinda awesome actually.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2012)

I read the OPs name as "tubgirl". Not quite.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 2, 2012)

The guy with the horns was really funny- I like his fursuit.


----------



## BabyCheetah (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your video. I can tell you put some thought into this and did a pretty good job. By the way, based on the lens protection flags, I'm guesssing your camera is a sony? I have the HXR-NX5U and couldnt help but recognize the lens closing mechanism..


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll keep an eye on this thread now, since I would like to go to furfright soon. Thank you for the video's.


----------



## turbocarl (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for the comments! FurFright is a really fun convention, not too big, not too small, and there's always something fun to do and cool people to meet and hang out with x3 

BabyCheetah: yes the cam I used was a Sony HVR-V1U that I borrowed from school, wish I could afford to get one, I plan on getting a Canon T3I for both photo and video ;3


----------



## turbocarl (Jan 4, 2012)

new upload! a short parody of David Blaine Street Magic with Dex!


----------



## turbocarl (Jan 18, 2012)

part 3 is uploaded! go check the 1st post ;3 my fav part up to now ^^


----------



## Kranda (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the name of the fox with the sqeaker?


----------



## turbocarl (Jan 18, 2012)

Kranda said:


> What is the name of the fox with the sqeaker?



it's Zenfur ;3 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zenfur/


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome, i wanna go to that now.



LemonJayde said:


> The guy with the horns was really funny- I like his fursuit.


yeh, i like the moving jaw. thats badass.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 9, 2012)

new video uploaded! DJ Recca's saturday night set ;3 go see the 1st post! enjoy and share!


----------



## Sar (Feb 9, 2012)

This should be moved to the 'conventioneering' section of the forums, because the thread contains videos about a convention.Anyways, that must have been so much fun, I would love to have gone to it.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> This should be moved to the 'conventioneering' section of the forums, because the thread contains videos about a convention.Anyways, that must have been so much fun, I would love to have gone to it.



thanks! yes it was a lot of fun x3

thanks for the suggestion about the conventioneering section! if an admin want to move the thread to this place, do it!


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 16, 2012)

They look great, makes me want to go to something like that even more, if that's possible.  (though I do wish I had some sort of interesting talent to show off whilst I'm there )

Can I be a little off topic for a moment, though? I also rather like the music used in those, I'm finding it difficult to find music I like, being unwilling to buy a whole pile of CDs and find I don't like most of them, any chance you can direct me towards bands or generas or something where I can find more like that?


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks! if you want music in that genre, I can give you a couple names, I suggest you to check a couple of songs from them on youtube so it'll help you find what to buy or not to buy

I used a couple tracks from LMFAO, they got a bunch of catchy songs, Skrillex is a good DJ too if you like dubstep, but check a couples of songs, somes are more friendly to your ears if you're not yet familliar with that kind of music x3 I had some Deadmau5 too, it's another great DJ, I bought an album over a year ago that I still listen to from time to time, my fav DJ ever. Far East Movement got a bunch of cool songs too, there's much more but that's a couple of names I can think of right away, as I said listen to some on youtube, maybe youtube will even suggest you some other songs that you could enjoy too ;3


----------



## turbocarl (Mar 28, 2012)

just uploaded my last part of the video, sorry it's less furry cause I spend my afternoon at the car show in the parking lot, so if you don't like cars skip to the end, there's a piano guy singing at the end ^^


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 26, 2012)

Woah, I have been wondering where this thread went, need to catch up on the video's now o.o


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet vids!


----------

